
California doctors see more deaths from suicide than coronavirus since lockdowns - feross
https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/news/california-doctors-say-theyve-seen-more-deaths-from-suicide-than-coronavirus-since-lockdowns
======
csixty4
This is incorrect. In fact, suicides are down for Contra Costa County compared
to last year and there are fewer suicide deaths than Cornonavirus deaths[1].

[1]
[https://twitter.com/SalHernandez/status/1264320286733697024?...](https://twitter.com/SalHernandez/status/1264320286733697024?s=20)

